

Facebook's self-underwritten IPO - stellar678
http://vator.tv/news/show/2010-05-21-facebooks-self-underwritten-ipo

======
JimmyL
Can individuals who are non-resident non-citizens buy (and more importantly,
subsequently trade) individual stocks in companies governed by SEC rules
without working through a brokerage house/operation? This isn't rhetorical;
I'm not sure of the answer.

It seems like this proposed model - direct selling to individual investors
located internationally - would be rife with the potential for money-
laundering and fraud, and would get around most of the know-your-customer
regulations that US financial institutions are required to follow.

